# GTR Polished Aluminum Radiator Reservoir



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Z-Enterprises GTR Polished Aluminum Radiator Reservoir :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com



























$199 + shipping and import duty

miles better looking than that white plastic thing


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

looks better on the car as you don't see the welds so much

i have imported stuff from them before, very good takes 3 weeks normally


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

south side performance have a really nice looking one!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> south side performance have a really nice looking one!


do you have a pic?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry those welds are shocking and that comes from a man who owns a Ducati..

It looks like a blind welder with his thumbs missing was let loose on it, i really hope that is a prototype and that the production version will be a hell of a lot neater looking???

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Time for Rips to make a nice one......:chuckle:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Southside Performance Polished Aluminium Coolant Tank | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

from GTRBlog

Yes that looks nice, how can i buy it and how much?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Switzer's version:











Or can do a CF cover:


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

My god that welding rough.

My good friend at PRO ALLOY is using my car as a template and making up some goodies, now they can weld.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> My good friend at PRO ALLOY is using my car as a template and making up some goodies, now they can weld


For the R35 GTR?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yup the weld on the Z-Enterprise one looks poo! Looks like the welds didn't got cleaned/sandblasted enough before chrome too!

Like the SSP unit! The carbon enginebay surround will also go nice with that.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Http://www.speedforsale.com to purchase. They are a vendor here.


----------

